# How to Heat Transfer Straight



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody had any tricks to heat transfer straight. I keep getting crooked images and wasting shirts/paper. Not good for buisness


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

i use a carpenters square.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

gerry said:


> i use a carpenters square.


 Badalou has a device called the t-square it to help w/ alignment.
I think the site is called t-squareit.com
He also has some vids on you tube.if you looked his name up you should find it.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Fold the shirt in half lengthwise, matching the shoulder seams to make sure all is equal. Press for 5 or 10 seconds to make a crease.

Bring the corners and sides of your transfer together, and pinch the center at the top and bottom....just 1/2 an inch will do. 

Line up your pinch creases in the transfer with the crease you pressed in the shirt.

Until you're able to eyeball that it's really straight, you can use a 3 inch wide, clear quilters ruler at the neck and shoulders as a "level".

If you're using a small press, and it's difficult to line it up on the press, then line it up on a table, and secure one upper, and the opposite bottom corner of the transfer to the shirt with some Johnson & Johnson paper medical tape. Turn one corner or short edge of the tape under about a 1/4 inch or so to create a tab...this will make the tape easier to remove after pressing. You can find this at the drug or grocery store....white plastic container with green flip top/cutter.

Be sure to use a teflon sheet, or some parchment paper (available in your grocery store on the baking aisle) between the shirt/transfer, and the upper platen...then you won't have to worry about the tape sticking to the upper platen.

If you're using vinyl, it's basically the same drill, except you probably won't need the tape, and most garment vinyl has a sticky back. It will be easier to find your center on your vinyl transfer since it's got a clear back, and you can be sure the edges of the design are lined up.


----------

